# $50 Amazon Gift Card Give Away!!



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I would put it towards this. Need it for work.

LG 27UL500-W 27-Inch UHD (3840 x 2160) IPS Monitor with Radeon Freesync Technology and HDR10, White https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07PGL2...i_i_63CWFV2M2X60Z6V0N0NW?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Actually I would put it towards a NOCO battery jumper Amazon.com: NOCO Boost HD GB70 2000 Amp 12-Volt UltraSafe Lithium Jump Starter Box, Car Battery Booster Pack, Portable Power Bank Charger, and Jumper Cables for Up to 8-Liter Gasoline and 6-Liter Diesel Engines : Automotive


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Oil filters https://www.amazon.com/ACDelco-PF22...sprefix=cruze+2.0+td+oil+filter,aps,95&sr=8-2

And Oil! https://www.amazon.com/Pennzoil-Pla...3&sprefix=pennzoil+euro+l+5w-30,aps,80&sr=8-5


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

I’d put it towards some AN-6 stainless fuel line for my other car. 








Amazon.com: Universal Oil Fuel Line Hose 20Ft AN-6 Stainless Steel Braided w/10PC Swivel Fitting Hose Ends Adapter Kit,Blue & Red : Automotive


Buy Universal Oil Fuel Line Hose 20Ft AN-6 Stainless Steel Braided w/10PC Swivel Fitting Hose Ends Adapter Kit,Blue & Red: Fuel Lines - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Amazon.com


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I'd become a premium member of Cruze Talk if it would cover it and if there was an Amazon link.

Otherwise:









Amazon.com: BlueDEF Peak Platinum Diesel Exhaust Fluid 2.5 Gallon (2 Pack) : Automotive


Buy BlueDEF Peak Platinum Diesel Exhaust Fluid 2.5 Gallon (2 Pack): Diesel Additives - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## KyleC1982 (Jul 1, 2021)

Administrator said:


> View attachment 296955
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> ...


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Something off my want list 



Check out my list on Amazon


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

15cruzediesel said:


> I'd become a premium member of Cruze Talk if it would cover it and if there was an Amazon link.
> 
> Otherwise:
> 
> ...


I’ll pay for it if I win 👍

The membership that is…


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

I'd likely grab one of these. Tired of charging my doorbell lol

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08RMR4FLL/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_5K1252KJ5RANHQ0AFRC7?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Dark Wolf (10 mo ago)

I would likely use the card for this:



Amazon.com



DW


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I’d get a lithium jump pack. Would be great for the wife’s car.
NOCO Boost Plus GB40 1000 Amp 12-Volt UltraSafe Lithium Jump Starter Box, Car Battery Booster Pack, Portable Power Bank Charger, and Jumper Cables For Up To 6-Liter Gasoline and 3-Liter Diesel Engines https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015TKUPIC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_7EMRK0SF44WXJVF6TTFF


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Paying my mortgage. Any little bit helps. Also have some bpv springs and fog lights for sale on our forums.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

I would use it towards a foam cannon and cleaning supplies

Tool Daily Foam Cannon with 1/4 Inch Quick Connector, 1 Liter, 5 Pressure Washer Nozzle Tips https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07HC898GM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_XQQ15SNVMV70KX1YRBN1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Chemical Guys CWS_402_64 Mr. Pink Foaming Car Wash Soap (Works with Foam Cannons, Foam Guns or Bucket Washes) Safe for Cars, Trucks, Motorcycles, RVs & More, 64 fl oz (Half Gallon), Candy Scent https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071RKWXKV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_AW2Q23ES8CJYK9TTYFNV?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Chemical Guys CLY_KIT_1 Heavy Duty Clay Bar and Luber Synthetic Lubricant Kit,16 fl oz, 2 Items, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BDF9EFS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_5PEYK52TNBE5QFQAH6BG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

I'd get me a horn and a light bar!

Automotive train horn


Nilight light bar


----------



## minnesotafats13 (Sep 11, 2013)

I desperately need to replace my jigsaw so I would put the money towards one of these. I am in the process of installing a stereo and it would be nice to be able to cut accurate curves.



Amazon.com





Amazon.com


----------



## AK-CRUZE (Sep 10, 2014)

Let’s be real.
I’d order up a couple cases of ZOA Energy drinks!


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Some fuel injector cleaner! Or a bike helmet to replace my expired one









Royal Purple 18000 Max Atomizer Fuel Injector Cleaner - 6 oz. : Amazon.ca: Automotive


Royal Purple 18000 Max Atomizer Fuel Injector Cleaner - 6 oz. : Amazon.ca: Automotive



www.amazon.ca













Fox Head Mens Speedframe MIPS Bike Helmet, Adult Helmets - Amazon Canada


Fox Head Mens Speedframe MIPS Bike Helmet in Adult Helmets.



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Bmack22 (Oct 10, 2020)

I would put it towards myself a new laptop for my first year of college!

MSI 2021 Flagship GE75 Raider 17 Gaming Laptop 17.3" FHD IPS 144Hz 10th Gen Intel Hexa-Core i7-10750H 16GB DDR4 512GB SSD 1TB HDD GeForce RTX 2070 8GB RGB Backlit Webcam Win 10 + HDMI Cable https://www.amazon.com/dp/B085VNW6H1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_J9RPVRSKY9JAVY5FERE4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Bmack22 said:


> I would put it towards myself a new laptop for my first year of college!


Add an Amazon link to your post so you qualify for the $50


----------



## Ozzy1584 (10 mo ago)

Probably toys for the kids.








Amazon.com: OleFun Fort Building Kit for Kids Age 4,5,6,7,8+Year old Boys & Girls, 120 pcs Forts Builder Creative STEM Toy for Castles, Tunnels, Play Tent, Rocket Indoor & Outdoor- Ideal Christmas & Birthday Gift : Toys & Games


Buy OleFun Fort Building Kit for Kids Age 4,5,6,7,8+Year old Boys & Girls, 120 pcs Forts Builder Creative STEM Toy for Castles, Tunnels, Play Tent, Rocket Indoor & Outdoor- Ideal Christmas & Birthday Gift: Play Tents & Tunnels - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Babyem78 (9 mo ago)

*Phantomgogo Commuter R1 - Electric Scooter for Adults - Foldable Scooter with Seat & Carry Basket - 450W Brushless Motor 36V - 15MPH 265lbs Max Load E Mopeds for Adults id put the money towards this so I can get back n forth to work. Since my Cruze is messed up. *


----------



## Xnitro67 (12 mo ago)

for an oil change or maybe even something like this Tesla like radio


----------



## RickestRick_Cruze (Sep 12, 2021)

I would really love to get some cool stuff for the RickCruze! 




__





Check out my list on Amazon






www.amazon.com


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My piece of crap Harbor Freight jack has been leaking for a while, but the last time I used it, it was slowly losing pressure even though the bleed screw was tight. 









Amazon.com: LiftMaster 3 Ton Heavy Duty Ultra Low Profile Steel Floor Jack with Quick Lift : Automotive


Buy LiftMaster 3 Ton Heavy Duty Ultra Low Profile Steel Floor Jack with Quick Lift: Floor Jacks - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Of course I am missing a 10mm in my tool kit.








Amazon.com: CRAFTSMAN Shallow Socket, Metric, 1/4-Inch Drive, 10mm, 6-Point (CMMT43508) : Tools & Home Improvement


Amazon.com: CRAFTSMAN Shallow Socket, Metric, 1/4-Inch Drive, 10mm, 6-Point (CMMT43508) : Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.com





And I've been eyeing this cam puller tool as I put off fixing yet another oil leak behind the water pump on the box.








OEMTOOLS 25090 Harmonic Balancer Puller Kit, Adjustable 3-Jaw Puller Fits Most Late Model Automobiles & Trucks, Forcing Screw Fits a 3/8” Square Drive, Includes 4 Forcing Rods, 6 Piece - - Amazon.com


OEMTOOLS 25090 Harmonic Balancer Puller Kit, Adjustable 3-Jaw Puller Fits Most Late Model Automobiles & Trucks, Forcing Screw Fits a 3/8” Square Drive, Includes 4 Forcing Rods, 6 Piece - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> My piece of crap Harbor Freight jack has been leaking for a while, but the last time I used it, it was slowly losing pressure even though the bleed screw was tight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny enough I bought four, yes four, 10mm sockets. Still have three.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Funny enough I bought four, yes four, 10mm sockets. Still have three.


I think that’s everyone’s story…always the 10’s


----------



## BlackRose (Dec 19, 2019)

I would get some of this instant coffee we adore!









Maxim Mocha Gold Mild Coffee Mix - 100pks + Free Shipping


Maxim Mocha Gold Mild Coffee Mix - 100pks + Free Shipping



www.amazon.com


----------



## BlackRose (Dec 19, 2019)

Administrator said:


> View attachment 296955
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> ...


I would get some kf this instant coffee that we adore!









Maxim Mocha Gold Mild Coffee Mix - 100pks + Free Shipping


Maxim Mocha Gold Mild Coffee Mix - 100pks + Free Shipping



www.amazon.com


----------



## jetjoe (Apr 17, 2019)

I would like one of these radios too. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08R384DD...colid=P3MXA3Y80J6R&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## robhudd (Oct 11, 2016)

If I won the Amazon gift card, I'd give it to XtremeRevolution if he'd take it! I'd like to put it towards his PCV bypass kit for my 2012 1.4 Cruze!


----------



## dotto (Jul 24, 2018)

Administrator said:


> View attachment 296955
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> ...





Administrator said:


> View attachment 296955
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> ...


I would put it towards this torque wrench. Ive been wanting one, and we'll, this one looks pretty cool.


Administrator said:


> View attachment 296955
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> ...


I would love this. Have been wanting one forever, and its so needed. Thanks...
BULLTOOLS 1/4-inch Drive Click Torque Wrench Set Dual-Direction Adjustable 90-tooth Torque Wrench with Buckle (20-200in.lb / 2.26-22.6Nm) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WDNK25J/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_Y83F17F7Q97P0DZAJ61J


----------



## BluezCruze (Oct 22, 2020)

I would put it toward either an oil catch can or boost gauge so I can get Bluez where she needs to be 

*Boost gauge:* https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007FHHEVO/ref=sw_img_1?smid=A3Q5L29ROA0I31&psc=1

*Oil catch can:* https://www.amazon.com/mrhello-Reservoir-Universal-Breather-Aluminum/dp/B08JPLFD4D/ref=sr_1_10?crid=3Q7DSZ0FWE342&keywords=oil+catch+can&qid=1651199195&refinements=p_72:1248861011,p_36:1253494011&rnid=386419011&s=automotive&sprefix=oil+catch,automotive,90&sr=1-10


----------



## Administrator (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello all!

Thank you to everyone who entered the contest! So many entries!

After compiling a list of usernames, a random winner has been selected!

...Drum Roll Please....

Congratulations to @Bvogt!
I have sent you a private message! Please be sure to respond so we can send you the gift card!

Thanks again to everyone who entered!

~Community Support Team


----------

